# Accès disque dur réseau depuis l'extérieur



## smitch (22 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Après pas mal de recherche sur google et sur les forums je me tourne vers vous. Désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé mais je ne trouve rien qui correspond à ma configuration.

Je vous expose mon problème :
j'ai un disque dur réseau Seagate Central depuis quelques années et je pouvais y accéder depuis l'extérieur par le service Tappin géré par seagate. Seulement voilà ce service à pris fin en Avril 2018...donc plus d'accès à distance au disque dur.
Celui-ci fonctionne toujours sur mon réseau local certes mais j'aimerai pouvoir y accéder par un navigateur depuis l'extérieur. De façon sécurisée bien sûr.

Ce disque dur est relié à ma livebox par un cable ethernet j'ai donc une adresse ip local. Par cette adresse j'ai accès à quelques réglages également.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à configurer ma livebox pour que je puisse y accéder par internet à distance svp.
Je pense qu'il doit y avoir des ports à ouvrir mais je ne connais pas grand chose là dessus.



Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

PS : voici quelques screenshots


----------



## lolipale (24 Août 2018)

Bonsoir,

Seule solution : DynDNS


----------



## smitch (9 Septembre 2018)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Seule solution : DynDNS



Merci lolipale pour ta réponse. 

Peux tu développer un petit peu plus ? Je n'y connais pas grand chose en matière de réseau...

J'ai suivi un tutoriel trouvé sur le site de Orange en créant un compte sur https://www.dnsdynamic.org mais je n'arrive pas du tout à accéder à ma livebox à distance.
Le lien que tu m'as envoyé correspond à un site comme celui où j'ai crée mon site DNSDynamic ? ou c'est autre chose ?

Merci


----------



## smitch (10 Septembre 2018)

Re bonjour lolipale,

Je reviens vers toi avec une capture d'écran quand j'essaie de me connecter à distance à mon adresse DNS. J'ai ça qui s'affiche et quelque soit le choix que je fais je n'arrive pas à accéder à mon réseau.


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2018)

Pour pouvoir accéder à ton réseau local :

il faut que tu accèdes à ta Livebox, qui est le point de connexion entre "chez toi" (le LAN ou _Local Area Network_) et Internet (le WAN ou _Wide Area Network_) ;
cela veut dire que tu connais l'adresse IP publique de ta Livebox ;
or, à moins que tu aies un abonnement professionnel, cette adresse est susceptible de changer ;
tu as alors intérêt à utiliser les services d'un DNS dynamique (comme DynDNS conseillé ci-devant) pour pouvoir associer dynamiquement l'adresse IP de ta Livebox à un nom de domaine qui, lui, ne bougera pas ;

il faut que ta Livebox relaye les connexions ; il te faut alors paramétrer une translation d'adresse (NAT ou _Network Address Translation_) :
une translation d'adresse c'est faire en sorte que, lorsque tu te connectes à ta Livebox depuis l'extérieur sur un port donné (tu le choisis), le traffic est automatiquement redirigé vers un point du réseau local de ton choix ;
donc : tu te connectes à ta Livebox ;
tu prépares les données suivantes :
l'adresse IP _locale_ de ton NAS Seagate ;
à ce sujet, je te conseille de faire en sorte que le NAS ait toujours la même adresse IP c'est-à-dire que tu lui réserves une adresse qui lui sera attribuée systématiquement et à lui seul ;

le port de connexion ;
le port sur lequel tu veux te connecter sur la Livebox depuis l'extérieur ;

tu suis les instructions de la documentation (par exemple, celles de la Livebox 2).

Si on récapitule :

de l'extérieur, tu utilises le nom de domaine que tu auras choisi avec DynDNS, ainsi que le port extérieur choisi pour la translation d'adresse ;
la Livebox transmet les petits paquets de la connexion directement au NAS et inversement.


----------



## smitch (11 Septembre 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse bompi 

Je vais essayer de suivre tes instructions et voir ce que ça donne ce soir.


----------



## drs (16 Février 2022)

smitch a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> (...)
> Celui-ci fonctionne toujours sur mon réseau local certes mais j'aimerai pouvoir y accéder par un navigateur depuis l'extérieur. De façon sécurisée bien sûr.
> ...



Bonjour

Si tu veux de la sécurité, ne fais pas de redirection de ports, c'est la porte grande ouverte à tous les malandrins!
Et si en plus tu inscris ton ip sur des DNS publics, c'est encore mieux  (pour les malandrins en question).

Si tu veux vraiment y accéder de manière sécurisée, mets en place un vpn (toujours avec le dyndns pour l'ip publique), cela permettra de ne pas avoir de ports de partage de fichiers ouverts. Juste la connexion VPN sera permise, et ensuite tu peux accéder à tes fichiers.


----------



## inazuma12 (10 Mars 2022)

Pour la sécurité, il faudrait déjà que le malandrin en question connaisse le nom et le mot de passe du ou des utilisateurs agréés sur le NAS.....


----------



## inazuma12 (3 Octobre 2022)

Pas mieux puisque c'est moi qui ai répondu.....


----------



## ericse (3 Octobre 2022)

Le problème du mot de passe, c'est que dans certaines circonstances il peut être contourné à cause d'une faille de sécurité, et dans ce cas si ton NAS est accessible depuis Internet, tu es cuit :

https://www.it-connect.fr/le-ransomware-qlocker-sattaque-massivement-aux-nas-qnap/
https://www.clubic.com/antivirus-se...synolocker-nas-synology-vises-ransomware.html
et des dizaines d'autres cas


----------



## inazuma12 (3 Octobre 2022)

Tu as tout à fait raison, "dans certaines circonstances....."

Mais, en plus du VPN :

Les cas que tu évoque datent de plusieurs annéess, les constructeurs passent leur temps à corriger ces failles de sécurité. Une raison de plus pour toujours avoir son OS à jour, que ce soit celui de la box, celui du NAS ou celui du PC/Mac.

Autre solution, la redondance des données, toujours avoir plusieurs versions de ses fichiers sensibles. Personnellement, compta, photos, documentations, musique, ebooks se trouvent sur plusieurs NAS dont un seul est éventuellement relié au NET.

Il y a aussi la sauvegarde des données plusieurs fois par jour (incrémentale).

La complexité des mots de passe voire leur changement périodique

Un pare-feu bien paramétré, sur la Box et sur le PC/Mac (souvent désactivé par défaut)

Et ne pas oublier qu'à tout logiciel protégé par un mot de passe (7Zip par exemple) correspond un logiciel pour le "casser".

La sécurité infoematique, c'est comme la sécurité sur un véhicule, une accumulation de dispositifs.


----------



## ericse (3 Octobre 2022)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Les cas que tu évoque datent de plusieurs annéess, les constructeurs passent leur temps à corriger ces failles de sécurité. Une raison de plus pour toujours avoir son OS à jour


Le mois dernier sur des NAS à jour : https://www.cachem.fr/qnap-une-nouvelle-attaque-deadbolt-en-cours-sur-les-nas/  
QNAP recommande de ne pas mettre le NAS directement sur Internet, mais de s'y connecter via un VPN.
C'est sûr c'est moins pratique, mais se faire rançonner n'a rien de sympa non plus.


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2022)

De toute façon, le simple fait de créer un accès à ses données depuis l’extérieur est un risque. 
La suite revient à accepter le risque et à le minimiser. 

Il serait peut-être plus sûr de dupliquer les données auxquelles tu souhaites accéder quelque part dans le nuage de ton choix : cela peut paraître pire  mais d’un autre côté tu as des mécanismes de protection intéressants que tu auras du mal à mettre en place chez toi. Bien sûr ce n’est pas gratuit.


----------

